# California Natural/Eagle Pack Holistic



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just received my consultation back from Sabine and two dry formulas she suggested were 1. California Natural (Chicken Meal and Rice)
2. Eagle Pack Holistic Select (Chicken meal and rice). 
Recommended these because of their simple formulation (chronic diarrhea).

Canned:
California Natural Chic/Brown Rice
Old Mother Hubbard Cupboard Creations (Chicken pot pie)
Nature's Variety Praire Homestyle Chicken Stew.

I have never heard of California Natural or Eagle Pack. I did a quick review on line and a little apprehensive. Anybody with use either of these? Opinions on it?

I have heard of Old Mother Hubbard/Nature's Variety.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

California Natural is by the same manufacturer as EVo and Innova, so it's a good product. You can check it up on dogfoodanalysis.com.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> California Natural is by the same manufacturer as EVo and Innova, so it's a good product. You can check it up on dogfoodanalysis.com.


Good to know. I feel better already. I am going check it out dogfoodanalysis.com too (AGAIN).

Thank you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I am going to start off with wet Old Mother Hubbard Cupboard (made by Wellness) and go from there....but if anyone does use California Natural or Eagle Pack kibble I would be interested in your opinion. Sabine seems very pro wet food....so going to keep my fingers crossed we have some success. He absolutely has to get off this nasty IAMS prescription low-residue diet. For the most part Evye does so well on FROMM (salmon/chicken) so I will leave well enough alone there.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love California Naturals. It is an excellent product and got me through Jaspers finicky puppyhood. It is also the only thing that has ever helped his stool. I never tried the canned...but really liked the kibble. And I feel that Nutura (who makes Cal Nat, Evo and Innova) is the best maker of dog food out there. Tried and true, never a recall, and products based on research not fads. 

I feel the same way about Wellness as a company, but my boys have either never done well on or refused to eat any of their products.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Missy...our main issue is loose stools so this was very helpful to me. California Natural was just a name I never heard of before soooo thank you.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have used California Natural in the past, and my neighbor uses it for her malti-poo and her lhasa mix with good results-


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We've used California Natural for years, first with our goldens and now with MacGyver. He's a finicky eater but likes it well enough. We get the small bites.


----------



## norac (Mar 19, 2009)

We have fed some Eagle Pack Holistic (duck and chicken) over the past few years. We have been feeding raw for the last 7 but have had a few busy periods where kibble was a bit simpler and that was our choice of kibble. The dogs did fairly well on it (they were goldens) and it was something I could get fairly easily at my nearby pet supply store. I didn't feed the wet food, only dry. Hope that helps. It was a while ago.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, it all helps.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I think I am going to start off with wet Old Mother Hubbard Cupboard (made by Wellness) and go from there....but if anyone does use California Natural or Eagle Pack kibble I would be interested in your opinion. Sabine seems very pro wet food....so going to keep my fingers crossed we have some success. He absolutely has to get off this nasty IAMS prescription low-residue diet. For the most part Evye does so well on FROMM (salmon/chicken) so I will leave well enough alone there.


Hi Sharlene. Hope you liked your consultation. I found it very informative. You can trust California Natural . Any that she gave you , you can trust. She knows her stuff. Yeah not that she forced me but after reading her article about the benefits of canned over dry , she convinced me to switch to canned. I think its worth the extra expense. Did she recommend any supplements? One of the biggest things with the switch to canned ,that is nice is the fact that Molly wolfs it right down. No leaving and picking at it. Its gone in a New York minute. Just remember whatever you go with follow her instructions regarding introducing it slowly. Keep us posted.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, she did suggest supplements and probiotics (NOW) which I am reading over slowly and carefully. The supplements I am taking my time to read through so I understand it more clearly. It is a 16-page consultation to trying to absorb it all. After receiving the positive feedback on California Natural, I am going to start with that, dry & wet and hopefully/eventually get them both on a wet formula with occasional kibble. I am glad I asked the question because before today I had never heard of California Natural. I found a local distributor who even delivers free of charge and will start a slowwwwww transition Saturday. Wish us luck. She didn't comment on his treats but I consider that a positive. Their treats basically consist of boiled chicken and cheerios and we already know his issue isn't with chicken. I am anxious to get started...more anxious for a positive result and have the other alternatives she recommended should Cal. Nat. not work well for him. Even changed bowls tonight from ceramic to S.S. Lots of reading to do.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Yes, she did suggest supplements and probiotics (NOW) which I am reading over slowly and carefully. The supplements I am taking my time to read through so I understand it more clearly. It is a 16-page consultation to trying to absorb it all. After receiving the positive feedback on California Natural, I am going to start with that, dry & wet and hopefully/eventually get them both on a wet formula with occasional kibble. I am glad I asked the question because before today I had never heard of California Natural. I found a local distributor who even delivers free of charge and will start a slowwwwww transition Saturday. Wish us luck. She didn't comment on his treats but I consider that a positive. Their treats basically consist of boiled chicken and cheerios and we already know his issue isn't with chicken. I am anxious to get started...more anxious for a positive result and have the other alternatives she recommended should Cal. Nat. not work well for him. Even *changed bowls tonight from ceramic to S.S.* Lots of reading to do.


 why S.S.?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Bacteria. She suggested SS or glass as in Pyrex.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep it is a bit of reading but very informative. You'll figure it all out. I went with Now brand probiotics as well 3 billion. I used her recommendations , it can get complicated if you try other manufactureres ,at least with the ones she suggests you are eliminating the guess work. Have fun. Let us know down the road how she is doing. Remember do the food first until you know she handles it well and then introduce the probiotics. Funny how my dog eats better than I do LOL.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Yep it is a bit of reading but very informative. You'll figure it all out. I went with Now brand probiotics as well 3 billion. I used her recommendations , it can get complicated if you try other manufactureres ,at least with the ones she suggests you are eliminating the guess work. Have fun. Let us know down the road how she is doing. Remember do the food first until you know she handles it well and then introduce the probiotics. Funny how my dog eats better than I do LOL.


I know !!! It was easier with human babies. You boiled water, added a scoop of formula and they drank it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Bacteria. She suggested SS or glass as in Pyrex.


We use glass--Oliver won't eat anything from a S.S. bowl He just walks away from it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They are so funny !!! I had cute little ceramic bowls too...they were my kitties. I can't throw them out so will just put them up. But I did have SS as well so it wasn't a new purchase I had to make.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe those "kitties" gave him the ****ties? LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish they had caught something...like a happy medium. We had the opposite problem then !! What we went through to produce a stool.....and now I can't stop them.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I quit !!! We started the transition to California Natural. Bentley is getting approximately 5 kibble twice a day and maybe 1/2 tsp of the wet formula...and already diarrhrea galore. He just went 3 times in the past hour. Loose, watery, yucky poo. Which means I have just done 3 butt washes in the past hour. I guess the best food for him is what he does best on...even if it is Iams prescription low residue. I started Evye on it as well giving her approximately 10 pieces of kibble each meal...her stools are much looser than normal....so another $43 worth of food about to be thrown out.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Sharlene, I'm so feeling it on your behalf! How extremely frustrating! Have you started on the pro-enzymes? I've had such a problem with Tucker's loose stools, but, after trying several top line foods, even raw (which he won't eat,) I seem to have struck on a combination that has worked for the longest period of time, now. (And, he's TWO years old!!! This has been a long battle, that I hope we have reached a solution for.) 

For Tucker, it seems to be slightly less than 1/4 cup Nature's Variety chicken kibble, mixed with about a heaping tablespoon of canned Merrick food, and pro-enzymes, twice a day. The key for him seems to be that I use a little more than the recommended dosage of the enzyme. (They recommend 1/8 tsp per serving for the amount I'm feeding, and I use a slightly heaping 1/8 tsp.) If I cut it back he seems to have soft stools. Anyway, barring an occasional, unexplained upset tummy, he's done much better lately. (Fingers crossed, holding breath...) If he gets stressed, though, he will get a loose stool the next day, and need a backside bath.

If you find something that works, I'd stick with it, after all you've been through. It is very difficult to have daily (or more,) backside baths!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement and sharing "misery." I don't wish it on anybody but it seems to be a common problem anyway. At least there is hope that another 1-1/2 years of this, I may find a quality food that works. Ideally, they would both be on the same food but seems like that is just a fantasy of mine. He was doing pretty good on the Iams prescription and 1/4 tsp of OptaGest daily....until I introduced 5 pieces of kibble (5 !!!!) of a new food.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's my advice.

I think you really need to try to stick to one thing for an extended time. Every time you try something new, it's probably upsetting his stomach. Personally, and this is just my 2 cents, stick to the California Natural alone. *Give a little less than the recommended amount *2 times a day. Stick to that for...say....2 weeks. You need to give Bentley's stomach time to adjust. Some dogs stomachs are simply far more sensitive to changes than others. I can't stress enough that you need to keep it simple and stick to it for a little while. I would expect his poops to get better after a few days.

Mixing in the wet food right away with the kibble, I suspect, is just a little too rich a switch.

I hope you give this a try and don't give up.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I quit !!! We started the transition to California Natural. Bentley is getting approximately 5 kibble twice a day and maybe 1/2 tsp of the wet formula...and already diarrhrea galore. He just went 3 times in the past hour. Loose, watery, yucky poo. Which means I have just done 3 butt washes in the past hour. I guess the best food for him is what he does best on...even if it is Iams prescription low residue. I started Evye on it as well giving her approximately 10 pieces of kibble each meal...her stools are much looser than normal....so another $43 worth of food about to be thrown out.


Sharlene, don't give up. Give Sabine an email and let her know what's going on. She might be able to figure it out. One thing though . Don't get into the suppliments until she is stable. I waited two weeks between changing food and another week before the fish oil and another week between the probiotics. You have to introduce them one at a time so you know what is causing the problems if any. See what she says.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

No, I surely don't want to give up. I think I am just so hell bent on getting him off Iams, which unfortunately he does pretty well on. I'll toss the wet can and just continue to very slowly transition him on to the California Natural. Tomorrow I guess I'll even reduce it to 4 kibble per meal. It's chicken and rice formula. (The wet too) A single protein, a single carb...that's my Bentley...my little poo machine. Thanks for your input...I really appreciate it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm going to start the Vitamin B supplement tomorrow. So far so good with the probiotic they're on.

Sorry you're having a hard time Sharlene. Let us know what Sabine says.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe for the next few days I will eliminate the wet and stick with his normal diet and 5 kibble of C.N. each meal and work up gradually and slowly....very slowly. After listening to the feedback, probably introducing the kibble/wet together at the same time was too much. If in a couple of days the diarrhea has not resolved, I will contact Sabine then. I think I did too much too soon.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> No, I surely don't want to give up. I think I am just so hell bent on getting him off Iams, which unfortunately he does pretty well on. I'll toss the wet can and just continue to very slowly transition him on to the California Natural. Tomorrow I guess I'll even reduce it to 4 kibble per meal. It's chicken and rice formula. (The wet too) A single protein, a single carb...that's my Bentley...my little poo machine. Thanks for your input...I really appreciate it.


What exactly do you mean by 4 kibble per meal? You don't mean he's only getting 4 little individual pieces of kibble for breakfast and 4 for dinner do you? There's no possible way that's enough food for him. I must be misunderstanding something here. Do you mean you are mixing in 4 kibble with the Iams kibble maybe? If you are, it should only take about 7-10 days to make the switch. I'd make the mix, 3/4 original kibble with 1/4 California Natural. Feed this for 3 days. Then move to 50/50 for 3 days, then 1/4 original with 3/4 California Natural for 3 days. Then on the 10th day, make the full switch.

I think holding off on the wet stuff is a good idea. Stick to the single source and just keep him on it for a couple of weeks. Then go from there...oh so ever slowly.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Transitioning 5 pieces of kibble of the new food (Cal.Nat.) mixed in with his exisiting food. This morning I only did 4 pieces, tomorrow 5, 6....at this rate it will take a month (or longer) before he is fully transitioned...but whatever it takes.

Goodness, 4 pieces of kibble twice daily, he would have chewed my hands off by now LOL.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I didn't give him any wet this morning. I actually threw the can out. His stool this morning was loose but not like last evening. I will watch his stools today and if they firm up some, I will try adding a wee-wee bit more kibble tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Transitioning 5 pieces of kibble of the new food (Cal.Nat.) mixed in with his exisiting food. This morning I only did 4 pieces, tomorrow 5, 6....at this rate it will take a month (or longer) before he is fully transitioned...but whatever it takes.
> 
> Goodness, 4 pieces of kibble twice daily, he would have chewed my hands off by now LOL.


LOL

I think doing over a month is a little long, don't you think. 10 days should be more than adequate. Regardless, good luck!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sharlene, I am going to watch this thread since I have been dealing with the same things. 
Have you considered trimming the hair on the backside, this has really helped with my sanity dealing with the runs and baths. It'll eventually grow back when you finally get this all straighteded out. Alos, maybe in the beginning adding something to help his tummy through the transition just for the diarreha? Not a natural supplement or herb, but like anti diarrhea med or cooked rice or pumpkin. Just in the beginning to help with the symptoms of the transisition. Also, check with the place you purchased your foods and save receipts because IF in the end it doesn't work, most places will take back opened bags of food with receipt. I would also consider feeding a little less overall just for a day or too.

My Harry of course has the blood since switching to the lamb n rice. He has done fair on it but still not a normal output throughout the day.

I had yet another fecal done which came up nothing and of course they suggested a full work up, which I can't see doing yet. He's not "sick" acting abnormal, the blood started with the last transistion, so I am thinking maybe the transistions gave him colitis or IBS. 
I am not sure what I am going to do next yet, was reading about grain free/duck and potatoe, and venison and sweet potato...
I have been giving anti diarreha meds, hoping that if the irritation goes then MAYBE he will tolerate the food better.????:juggle:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry Harry is still having problems too. Yes, tried all that; the rice, pumpkin, probiotics, Pectillin, Fortiflora, Flagyl. He is still on his probiotic, (the type I will switch at a later time) but it does help. I just want to work on the food first before introducing anything else new. I am just going to take the transition much slower than the traditional method because any attempt at transitioning before was unsuccessful. He did pretty well yesterday, if he does as well today, I will increase the amount a little more tomorrow. I will let you know.

Good luck...it's a real pain in the butt, huh? :wink:


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, didn't realize you have done all the meds, I am surprised that the OTC anti diarreha meds didn't work. Man, I wonder if you'll end up having to be his personal chef in the end.... Just chicken n rice.
My vet said do a home cooked chicken n rice or hamburger n rice, but I am actually afraid to do that.
The wellness which is chicken gave him horrible stool, and I think the hamburger would probably be too rich.

What supplements did your consult recommend?

I definately feel your pain, wish I had the solution for you, but I would think if anyone has the answers it is definately your consult.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am optimistic !!!

I don't know if Dave has it broken down in a more simplier method. 

The supplements and probiotics are pretty indepth. Several pages long. We have not been able to figure out a way to copy and paste a PDF file....a lot of it is generic information but again I think it's based on your particular dog's situation.

Dave could answer this question better than I. I am still reading it and trying to understand it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I saw the California Natural at Petco today.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good to know !! The place I got it delivers free but they don't carry the smaller sized bags, the smallest was a 15-lb bag.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They had a lot of different kinds of it and have a new area that's all natural food. They had Cal. Natural and Wellness. Lots of other brands I've never heard of before too.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a great read....

http://www.dogaware.com/specific.html#diarrhea


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

How is the transistion going?
Harry so far is doing the best on the duck n potato, but I do not like the really low protein count, so I am thinking he needs a grain free non chicken protein food. I have a list and will see when his bag gets low what I can get from the list at the local petco, petvalu or pet store.

I also of course looked at all the websites ratings of the foods to try a get a list of possible high quality which meet the ingredient reqirements.
I have not given him any diarreha med and he is still much better on this food than any other I have put him on, he still has small pudding pies but nothing like before. Still blood in the stool too but not alot of that either.

Canine caviar venison
Orijen Fish
Nature's variety duck n turk
Natura EVO red
solid gold barking at the moon
petcurean puppy GF
instict duck n turkey
welness core ocean
acana grassland lamb or pacifica
canidae salmon ( i know the bad history though)
Fromm
Natures logic venison


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for asking. I was at approximately 1/8 cup of Cal. Nat. and he was leaving it in his bowel only eating his old kibble. So I am not sure if he doesn't like it or if it is because he is teething and losing his baby teeth. Maybe he is just having a hard time chewing it right now. CN kibble is so much larger than his original. I have put the transition on hold and will let him get through the teething process first. 

Glad to hear Harry is doing some better on the food you have him on now. BTW, I do like Fromm. Evye is on Salmon A La Veg does very well with it.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

What if you grinded or smashed or even added a tiny bit of water to the new kibble?
Harry wolfs down his food and always seems hungry, even when his teeth fell out. He is always looking for crumbs on the floor. Makes me wonder if a higher protein would help decrease his appetite too. I got 2 supplements in the mail and am waiting until he is completely transistioned for a little bit before I even attempt to throw something else into the mix. But by far the natural balance lamb n rice and the duck and potato have been the best, although I do not like the low protein in them
I researched the availability and I am strongly considering...
Wellness core ocean
barking moon solid gold (although he was already on wee bit and didn't do too good)
EVO red meat
I was even thinking that I could have his diet be a mix all the time. Like the duck n potato and mix it with the evo red to increase protein, etc....
But that being said, I still don't know for sure which protein source he is sensitive to, and some of the ones I have looked at have turkey....
I wonder would turkey give sensitivity just like chicken?
Such a pain...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Yes, she did suggest supplements and probiotics (NOW) which I am reading over slowly and carefully..


NOW is rated one of the top 5 probiotics on the market and it's what I used to get rid of a yeast overload that I had. How much of it do you give to a dog?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I quit !!! We started the transition to California Natural. Bentley is getting approximately 5 kibble twice a day and maybe 1/2 tsp of the wet formula...and already diarrhrea galore. He just went 3 times in the past hour. Loose, watery, yucky poo. Which means I have just done 3 butt washes in the past hour. I guess the best food for him is what he does best on...even if it is Iams prescription low residue. I started Evye on it as well giving her approximately 10 pieces of kibble each meal...her stools are much looser than normal....so another $43 worth of food about to be thrown out.


Is this the stuff that the person named Sabine told you to feed? Did they charge you for talking to you?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Jan, yes the consult was $28.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Jan, yes the consult was $28.


Bummer  You could listen to us for free. I wonder why it's allowed to keep pushing this person's services here? Hey, maybe we could give out advice for only 20 and undercut them


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't call it peer pressure so much, only me wanting to provide the best nutrition possible to my pups, just not knowing exactly what that is. I have read and read and read. And cleaned butt after butt after butt. We have had some pretty good poop days lately so going to stick with what works. Good, bad or indifferent. :wink:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Yes, she did suggest supplements and probiotics (NOW) which I am reading over slowly and carefully...


Is Bently allergic to milk? The NOW probiotic is from milk


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> : We have had some pretty good poop days lately so going to stick with what works. Good, bad or indifferent. :wink:


:cheer2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Is Bently allergic to milk? The NOW probiotic is from milk


Not entirely sure. The only time he has had any type of dairy product was when I had to hide his Flagyl in a wee-little cheese ball. He had diarrhea at the time so it's a tough call. Other than that he never gets any dairy products. I keep his diet so basic. And "almost" 100% he has no allergy/sensitivity to chicken.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Not entirely sure. The only time he has had any type of dairy product was when I had to hide his Flagyl in a wee-little cheese ball. He had diarrhea at the time so it's a tough call. Other than that he never gets any dairy products. I keep his diet so basic. And "almost" 100% he has no allergy/sensitivity to chicken.


A probiotic is either going to come from a plant base or a milk base if I remember right. Milk is one of the top allergins but that doesn't mean he's allergic to it and even if he is he might be able to tolerate NOW as it's pretty broken down by the time they get the probiotic from it.
I don't know the whole story. Has he had this problem since you got him and how old is he? I read back where you said you saw blood in the stool and that bothers me. Is that still happening?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> Bummer  You could listen to us for free. I wonder why it's allowed to keep pushing this person's services here? Hey, maybe we could give out advice for only 20 and undercut them


This is what I've been trying to do, have gotten great advice through the forums....
Although there is a TON of info through the forms it can give you a migraine trying to figure things out.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> NOW is rated one of the top 5 probiotics on the market and it's what I used to get rid of a yeast overload that I had. How much of it do you give to a dog?


Which NOW is it? natural now or Now foods products?
There was a couple of NOW brands when I did a search but they look reasonably priced.
Was this the only supplement your consult recommeded?
I bought inclover digest and ark naturals, but haven't used them YET.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> I read back where you said you saw blood in the stool and that bothers me. Is that still happening?


My Harry still has some blood in stool but his analysis came back normal and it started when I was trying the lamb n rice. He acts fine otherwise, I was reading that it is like irratation or colitis, IBS, not that I am a vet. If it continues or gets worse then I will be taking him to the vet. I think its the stomach issues he has.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I guess I'm guilty of caving to peer pressure too. I did the consult for Scooter but I'm only using some of the info. He's doing great on the food he's on, discovered that while waiting to her from her, so we've kept him on it. Murphy will happily gobble up anything and they're both healthy so I'm happy. The get good quality treats and the garbage ones, Beggin Strips and Milk Bone, but not much of either so I'm thinking it's ok. I look at it like I do with my kids, their overall diet is healthy so a little junk food won't hurt.

I do use a probiotic but not the one she recommended as I couldn't find it and needed it when Murphy had bad diarrhea. The Vitamin B and fish oil I did buy but haven't started yet.

IMO, best to go with what you think is best for your dog. If they're healthy and happy then we're doing something right!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> NOW is rated one of the top 5 probiotics on the market and it's what I used to get rid of a yeast overload that I had. How much of it do you give to a dog?


Where do you get this information from, a rating for supplements? I would love to have some links.
I also am interested in supplements for my son who has ADHD and wanted to know which companies make some of the best.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I guess I'm guilty of caving to peer pressure too. I did the consult for Scooter but I'm only using some of the info. He's doing great on the food he's on, discovered that while waiting to her from her, so we've kept him on it. Murphy will happily gobble up anything and they're both healthy so I'm happy. The get good quality treats and the garbage ones, Beggin Strips and Milk Bone, but not much of either so I'm thinking it's ok. I look at it like I do with my kids, their overall diet is healthy so a little junk food won't hurt.
> 
> I do use a probiotic but not the one she recommended as I couldn't find it and needed it when Murphy had bad diarrhea. The Vitamin B and fish oil I did buy but haven't started yet.
> 
> IMO, best to go with what you think is best for your dog. If they're healthy and happy then we're doing something right!


So what food worked for you, and what brand of supplements are working too?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I guess I'm guilty of caving to peer pressure too. I did the consult for Scooter QUOTE]
> I think its desperation, not caving to pressure! Don't feel bad


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They eat Merrick Before Grains Buffalo mixed with BG wet food, chicken or turkey. The supplements are Twin Labs Super B and Sea Pet Fish Oil with Vitamin E. We also use a probiotic that I got at the store where I buy their food.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sam375 said:


> Where do you get this information from, a rating for supplements? I would love to have some links.
> I also am interested in supplements for my son who has ADHD and wanted to know which companies make some of the best.


Sending you a link to a fairly recent thread.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8623&highlight=probiotic


----------



## angie smiith (May 26, 2009)

Hello. My name is Angie Smith and we have Great Dane show dogs and also a Parson Russell Terrier and a Chinese Crested. I came across your post on Eagle Pack and just wanted to let you know that we feed ALL of our dogs the Eagle Pack and have for years and it has been awesome. We feed the little guys the Holisitic Small and Mini breed dog food and they gobble it up and I have not had any issues with coat or diahrrea. The crested is hairless and is prone to lots of skin problems but he is doing beautifully on the Eagle. Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> Where do you get this information from, a rating for supplements? I would love to have some links.
> I also am interested in supplements for my son who has ADHD and wanted to know which companies make some of the best.


I spent several years researching this, I had to for my own health. I was on several lists that were very active at the time and watched what helped people and what didn't. Most of the stuff you see on the net is crap but it has a pretty website and they make all kinds of claims. Here is the NOW website. http://www.nowfoods.com/index.htm


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> W
> Was this the only supplement your consult recommeded?
> .


My doctor did a blood test on me and found the yeast overload however the only thing she knew was that a probiotic would probably help it. She told me to get on the internet and do my research there and oh boy did I. I was on several lists and watched all the stuff they did....even coffee enemas <yuk>. These people were desperate so anything they found on the net they tried. I watched what did and didn't help people and dug as deeply as I could into each thing. I spent several years doing that so I have a pretty good handle on it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> My Harry still has some blood in stool but his analysis came back normal and it started when I was trying the lamb n rice. He acts fine otherwise, I was reading that it is like irratation or colitis, IBS, not that I am a vet. If it continues or gets worse then I will be taking him to the vet. I think its the stomach issues he has.


Try going to a holistic vet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> Scooter's Family said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm guilty of caving to peer pressure too. I did the consult for Scooter QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

How's the poo production going?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We have STOOLS. Occasionally pudding for no rhyme or reason, but he is still on the Iams low residue. He is done losing his baby teeth with the exception of 2 that have to be pulled with his neuter next week. I am going to hold off on the C/N for a little while longer. The kibble is so much larger and he was having a hard time chewing it. He absolutely hates it when I add water to soften it.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

The grain free has really helped Harry a LOT


----------

